# Ozzy at the cambria.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy had a red card day today at the Cambria show in Bristol. he was awarded is first Imperial certificate + BOB and 2 firsts in his misc classes, He then went on to win Best of Variety S.L.H.Neuter.....We came away very tired but very happy............Chris.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

And didn't he deserve it!!!!!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous well done


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

Cor, well done Ozzy you gorgeous great chunk  Congratulations Raggs!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Many congratulations Chris! What a star he is. I bet you and his breeder are so proud of him. Just wish I could of got there today


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well done ozzy what a good lad well deserved


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

He really is the most gorgeous (boy  ) cat I have ever seen :001_wub:

Congrats to all of you - well deserved


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo Hoo :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Well done Ozzy (and devoted slaves Chris and Sue too )


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Well nothing but the best for such a beautiful Boy

Well done


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I can't say that I'm surprised. He definitelly deserved it! Thanks for letting me have a cuddle, Chris.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful cat well done him !


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Ozzy is so beautiful in person! I walked past and spotted him and said to my sister (who's also seen pictures of him on here) "isn't that ozzy?!". Had a little chat with Sue which was lovely and I must say Ozzy deserves all of the titles and awards he won  He is absolutely HUGE!! X


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments.............Chris


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats  and well done Ozzy you handsome boy :001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations ozzy...
you both must be very proud of him, and wow isnt he big !!!!*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> *congratulations ozzy...
> you both must be very proud of him, and wow isnt he big !!!!*


Yes he sure is a very big lad, but really a gentle giant ............Chris


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done Ozzy on your fab show day!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my turn next month chris for a cuddle lol


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done Ozzy you handsome boy you must both be very proud of him

Viv xx


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Another great day Chris, but I bet he came away happy and you were the ones that came away tired.....


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Steverags said:


> Another great day Chris, but I bet he came away happy and you were the ones that came away tired.....


Hi Steve, we were so pleased with his results, thankfully this show is only about 35mins away from our home so we were home nice and early on this day............Chris


----------

